# Programm zur Datenübertragung über Internet zwischen zwei Geräten



## Goldkat (6. Mai 2020)

*Programm zur Datenübertragung über Internet zwischen zwei Geräten*

Hallo,

ich wundere mich gerade darüber, dass ich nichts Brauchbares, zur Datenübertragung zwischen zwei Geräten die nur über das Inernet verbunden sind, finde.
Ich suche ein Programm (am besten kostenlos und ohne Werbung) womit das ohne Zwischenspeicherung funktioniert. Nach Möglichkeit auch Ordner usw., sodass ich die Daten nicht erst einpacken muss.

Danke im Vorraus für die Vorschläge!

Gruß
Goldkat


----------



## fud1974 (6. Mai 2020)

Teamviewer fällt mir hier ein.. für Privatnutzung ist das kostenlos. Und hat eine Datenübertragungsaktion wo man direkt von einem Ordner zum anderen kopieren kann.

Braucht man aber ein Teamviewer Konto wenn ich mich recht entsinne.. und direkt.. na ja, zumindest für den Verbindungsaufbau müssen die Teamviewer Server laufen.


----------



## Ray2015 (6. Mai 2020)

OneDrive, GoogleDrive.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Mai 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> OneDrive, GoogleDrive.



Er meinte ja "ohne Zwischenspeicherung", dann nehme ich mal an er wollte explizit KEINEN Cloud Speicher.


----------



## Ray2015 (6. Mai 2020)

Naja irgendwo muss es ja zwischengespeichert werden wenn es, wie gewünscht, über Internet gehen soll.


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2020)

Goldkat schrieb:


> Datenübertragung zwischen zwei Geräten die nur über das Inernet verbunden sind



Hallo erstmal! 

Die Beschreibung finde ich etwas vage, da gibt es endlos Möglichkeiten.
Was genau stellst du dir denn vor? Oder was hast du vor?

Wie andere schon schrieben, eine Cloud-Lösung wäre der einfachste Weg mit dem geringsten Aufwand. Wenn du die Cloud nicht anderen überlassen / es im Netz stehen haben willst, kannst du auch eine eigene erstellen. Dann würde ein Rechner hosten und der andere davon spiegeln. Das ist technisch allerdings um einiges komplizierter.

Eine solche Lösung wäre die Geräte per VPN zu verbinden und mit FreeFileSync automatisch zu spiegeln. Oder ein Gerät fungiert als FTP-Server auf den das andere Gerät zugreifen kann. Aber auch hier ist es mit der Datensicherheit nicht ganz ohne. Da würde ich wirklich eine normale Cloud-Lösung empfehlen. Selbst falls mal Sicherheitslücken auftauchen. Da arbeiten Spezialisten um gegen diese anzukämpfen. Sich selbst um Sicherheit kümmern ist um vieles aufwändiger.

Zum Arbeiten benutze ich eine Versionierungs-Software. Ein Git-Repository das mit Sourcetree verwaltet wird. Noch ein Stück komplizierter und eher für Entwicklung als für reine Ordnerverwaltung, weil jede Veränderung neu gespeichert wird (um sie wieder rückgängig machen zu können). Ein bisschen wie Time Machine bei MacOS.

Das läuft über mein NAS. Damit ist alles oben genannte möglich, aber das bedeutet erstmal Ausgaben für die Hardware.
Falls du für's Internet eine FritzBox hast, da kann man per USB Speicherplatz anhängen der dann auch über das Internet verfügbar ist. Funktioniert vielleicht auch mit FileSync.


----------



## Goldkat (6. Mai 2020)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Also ja ich würde gern auf eine Cloud Speicherung verzichten, da ich dieser automatischen Synchronisierung nicht traue.

Ich möchte Daten von meinem Notebook zu einem zweiten Computer in einem anderen Netzwerk schicken. Auf die Gefahr hin ein Fass aufzumachen frage ich einfach mal, warum geht das nicht? Ich mein lokal kann ich doch auch ohne Probleme Daten zwischen zwei Geräten hin und her schicken.

Edit:
Eine Frage zu Cloudspeichernutzung z.B. Google Drive.
Folgendes, ich synchronisiere Pc1 mit Google Drive, sodass immer alle Daten nach Benutzung hochgeladen werden. Also ich bearbeite Datei1 und mach Pc1 aus. Dann lade ich von Pc2 Datei1 runter und verändere diese. Danach lade ich Datei1 von Pc2 wieder in die Cloud hoch und fahre Pc2 runter. Wenn ich dann Pc1 einschalte ist Datei1 in der Cloud ja neuer als auf Pc1, wird Datei1 dann von der Cloud heruntergeladen und überschreibt Datei1 die lokal auf Pc1 gespeichert ist?
Oder gibts das schon das man zwei Geräte mit einer Cloud synchronisiert und das der Cloudmanager immer die aktuellsten Dateien von beiden Geräten und der Cloud synchronisiert?
Vielleicht mach ich mir das ja unötig kompliziert, denn ich finde diesen Cloudkram mit mehreren Geräten ziemlich verwirrend. Den Überblick darüber zu halten finde ich sehr gewagt, also entweder es klappt und ich hab Vertrauen oder das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (18. Februar 2021)

Ich rate dir von GoogleZeugs ab. Man muss die fette Henne nicht noch mehr mit Daten füttern.

Nutze lieber Mega. Wenn du Dateien automatisiert uploaden willst, dann setze auf rsync getunnelt über SSH. Dazu wirst du wohl Linux verwenden müssen. Der Vorteil ist, du bist frei, dir einen eigenen Server aufzusetzen und kannst auch bequem von extern nach Hause synchronisieren. Hier bietet sich Open WRT als Routerlösung an.

Noch was : Bitte hört endlich auf, diese Datenkraken als Lösung zu präsentieren. Sie haben nichts Gutes mit euch im Sinn. Das einzige was sie interessiert ist die Kontrolle und Macht, die sie über die Datenerhebung erhalten.

Also : Kein Google! Duckduckgo. Wer möchte sich seine Suchanfragen schon zensieren lassen? Wer sich zb. richtig über die Plandemie informieren will, der kommt an alternativen Lösungen wie bitchute, odysee oder duckduckgo gar nicht mehr herum. Kein Whatsapp, kein Instagramm, sondern Telegramm oder noch besser, qTox oder Jami. Protonmail, anstelle von Gmail.

Tut was für eure Freiheit


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Also : Kein Google! Duckduckgo. Wer möchte sich seine Suchanfragen schon zensieren lassen? Wer sich zb. richtig über die Plandemie informieren will, der kommt an alternativen Lösungen wie bitchute, odysee oder duckduckgo gar nicht mehr herum.


Ich bereue die Frage jetzt schon, aber was kann man denn mit alternativen Suchmaschinen über die Pandemie erfahren, was man mit Google nicht findet?


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bereue die Frage jetzt schon, aber was kann man denn mit alternativen Suchmaschinen über die Pandemie erfahren, was man mit Google nicht findet?



Deine Frage ist gleichzeitig auch Beweis meines Gesagten 

Mach mal folgenden Test :

Gib  "ärzte für Aufklärung" in Google ein, anschliessend in Duckduckgo. Dann schau selbst.


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Mach mal folgenden Test :
> 
> Gib  "ärzte für Aufklärung" in Google ein, anschliessend in Duckduckgo. Dann schau selbst.


Mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, warum sollte ich falsche und irreführende Informationen zu Corona finden wollen sollte:

Hab ich gemacht. und jetzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2021)

Goldkat schrieb:


> *Programm zur Datenübertragung über Internet zwischen zwei Geräten*
> 
> ... zur Datenübertragung zwischen zwei Geräten die nur über das Inernet verbunden sind,...
> ... auch Ordner usw., sodass ich die Daten nicht erst einpacken muss.


Das soll laut Kurzrecherche im Internet (mit Google ) über einen VPN realisierbar sein.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das soll laut Kurzrecherche im Internet (mit Google ) über einen VPN realisierbar sein.


... nicht nur sollte, sondern ist.

D.h. ein Rechner funktioniert als VPN-Server, der andere als Client. Das ganze ist bei Windows in ein paar Sekunden eingerichtet, man verbindet sich per VPN-Verbindung, die Windows selbst einrichten kann, und kann dann freigegebene Ordner als Laufwerk einbinden. Natürlich müssen hier die Rechte gesetzt sein ... fertig.

Für alle, die ein wenig mehr wollen: ein NAS. Macht was es soll, dank docker images können auch "kleine" Linux-Programme unabhängig vom restlichen System laufen. Man kann hier zentral und vor allem lokal gehostet Dinge wie ownCloud etc. betreiben.

Ich kann mich ohne Probleme von Arbeit, Windows 10, per VPN auf mein NAS verbinden [...]. Die Investition lohnt sich und Backups sollte man eh immer machen und haben, allein das ist ein Grund für ein NAS.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

Der Thread ist zwar alt aber es wunderte mich, dass letztes Jahr keiner eine vernünftige Antwort geben konnte. Windows hält alles als Bordmittel für sowas parat, VPN und notfalls sogar eine Remoteverbindung. Natürlich müssen beide Rechner eingeschaltet sein, sonst muss man das logischerweise halt mit Cloud machen oder mit einem Messenger oder gar der guten alten E-Mail, der die Daten eine Weile zwischenspeichert. Selbst guter alter Webspace geht, am besten via FTP.

Das Drama mit Google, Facebook, Microsoft etc. und den persönlichen Daten finde ich auch immer völlig überzogen. Google speichert meine Suchanfragen etc. wenn ich bei Google eingeloggt bin und zeigt mir dann personalisierte Werbung an. Und? Besser als Amazon, die mir immer Werbung zeigen / schicken von Produkten die ich gerade gekauft habe und die mich deswegen gerade nicht mehr interessieren...

Ich habe eine Weile auch duckduckgo genutzt, die Ergebnisse sind gut, keine Frage, kann man machen. Da ich aktuell meist Edge nutze habe ich jetzt viel via Bing gesucht, ist auch inzwischen sehr gut geworden. Warum nutze ich duckduckgo nicht mehr? Weil es mir eigentlich völlig egal ist, ob ein "Profil" von mir erstellt wird. Ist ja nicht so, als ob die dadurch mein Konto plündern könnten. Und ob jetzt irgendwelche Konzerne wissen, dass ich Mercedes lieber mag als Volkswagen oder Spagetti Bolognese Spagetti Carbonara vorziehe ist mir sowas von Wumpe.

PS: Die Anführungszeichen bei Suchbegriffen in Suchmaschinen braucht man seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr, die Suchmaschinen setzen die quasi automatisch, nur wenn man Begriffe ausschließen will ist ein Minus vonnöten, also Ärzte für -Aufklärung zeigt alle Suchergebnisse von Ärzte für an aber eliminiert Aufklärung, es werden also keine Ergebnisse mit dem Begriff Aufklärung mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nicht nur sollte, sondern ist.
> 
> D.h. ein Rechner funktioniert als VPN-Server, der andere als Client. Das ganze ist bei Windows in ein paar Sekunden eingerichtet, man verbindet sich per VPN-Verbindung, die Windows selbst einrichten kann, und kann dann freigegebene Ordner als Laufwerk einbinden. Natürlich müssen hier die Rechte gesetzt sein ... fertig.
> 
> ...


Von Docker würd ich dir ganz stark abraten wollen:


			https://www.linux-magazin.de/ausgaben/2015/10/container/
		



Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, warum sollte ich falsche und irreführende Informationen zu Corona finden wollen sollte:
> 
> Hab ich gemacht. und jetzt?
> 
> ...



Der Text bezüglich ärzte für Aufklärung sieht aber auf Duckduckgo anders aus :
Stiftung Ä*rzte* *für* *Aufklärung* PAYPAL: [email protected] Letzte Aktualisierung: 14.02.2021 23:47 Uhr. 13.02.2021 "Leaky Vaccines" Stehen die aktuellen neuen Mutationen des Corona-Virus im Zusammenhang mit den Impfstoffen? Was sagt die Wissenschaft dazu? > "Lesen Sie hier mehr"

Will Google die ärzte für Aufklärung etwa bewusst als raffgierige Geldsammler darstellen? Warum wurde der Text geändert, bei dem die ärzte für Aufklärung den Zusammenhang der Impfnebenwirkungen zu den Mutationen herstellen?

Zudem wurde der Algorithmus verändert, bei Duckduckgo ist es der erste Link. Bei Google erscheinen erst ein paar Schmierenbeiträge, wie du unschwer erkennen kannst.

Damit möche ich es aber eigentlich auch schon belassen. Ich möchte das Hausrecht von PCGames nicht überstrapazieren. Wir sind hier ja in einem Gamerforum. Securitydiskussionen werden sicherlich noch akzeptiert, eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Viren usw. können wir uns sparen. Ihr macht das schon 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar alt aber es wunderte mich, dass letztes Jahr keiner eine vernünftige Antwort geben konnte. Windows hält alles als Bordmittel für sowas parat, VPN und notfalls sogar eine Remoteverbindung. Natürlich müssen beide Rechner eingeschaltet sein, sonst muss man das logischerweise halt mit Cloud machen oder mit einem Messenger oder gar der guten alten E-Mail, der die Daten eine Weile zwischenspeichert. Selbst guter alter Webspace geht, am besten via FTP.
> 
> Das Drama mit Google, Facebook, Microsoft etc. und den persönlichen Daten finde ich auch immer völlig überzogen. Google speichert meine Suchanfragen etc. wenn ich bei Google eingeloggt bin und zeigt mir dann personalisierte Werbung an. Und? Besser als Amazon, die mir immer Werbung zeigen / schicken von Produkten die ich gerade gekauft habe und die mich deswegen gerade nicht mehr interessieren...
> 
> ...



Mir ist es nicht egal, ob ein Profil von mir erstellt wird. Weisst du warum? Nicht weil ich so wichtig wäre, aber weil die Gesamtheit der Daten aller Benutzer es den Machthabern erlaubt, Trends abzulesen und Menschen bewusst zu beeinflussen. Ein gutes Beispiel anzuführen wäre hier die Wahl Donald Trumps, bei dem über APIs der social Media Einfluss auf die Wahl genommen wurde.

Die Summe ist grösser als seine Einzelteile.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Mir ist es nicht egal, ob ein Profil von mir erstellt wird. Weisst du warum? Nicht weil ich so wichtig wäre, aber weil die Gesamtheit der Daten aller Benutzer es den Machthabern erlaubt, Trends abzulesen und Menschen bewusst zu beeinflussen. Ein gutes Beispiel anzuführen wäre hier die Wahl Donald Trumps, bei dem über APIs der social Media Einfluss auf die Wahl genommen wurde.
> 
> Die Summe ist grösser als seine Einzelteile.


Sorry, das ist mir zu viel Aluhut.

Als wenn auch nur ein Amerikaner Trump gewählt oder nicht gewählt hätte weil Google gewisse Suchergebnisse (nicht)  anzeigt. Das ist gelinde gesagt einfach nur Quatsch sowas anzunehmen.

Gerade in Deutschland haben wir nicht nur zwei Parteien sondern noch ein paar mehr. Und die meisten Leute die ich kenne sind zum Glück keine fanatischen Anhänger einer Fraktion sondern wechseln auch gerne mal. Im Gegenteil, der Großteil der Leute die ich kenne sagt, ich wähle Partei X aber nicht alles was die machen gefällt mir, dafür gefällt mir was Partei Y bei dieser oder jener Thematik macht.

Und politische Beeinflussung hast du überall, es kommt einfach darauf an, wo du eine Nachricht zu einem Thema konsumierst, oftmals kommt es dann sogar noch darauf an, welcher Redakteur für besagte Nachricht verantwortlich ist.

Und ja, auch Google und Facebook sind kommerzielle Unternehmen und nicht frei von Politik. Dort arbeiten Menschen, die folgen teils den Leitlinien ihrer Firmen aber haben auch ihre eigenen Ansichten.

Wer sich da beeinflussen lässt, der braucht unbedingt Nachhilfe im Thema Medienkompetenz.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist mir zu viel Aluhut.
> 
> Als wenn auch nur ein Amerikaner Trump gewählt oder nicht gewählt hätte weil Google gewisse Suchergebnisse (nicht)  anzeigt. Das ist gelinde gesagt einfach nur Quatsch sowas anzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Ich empfinde den Begriff "Aluhut" als Totschlagkeule, um sachgerechten Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Er ist diffamierend und niemand möchte in eine Schublade gesteckt werden, aus der er nicht mehr herauskommt. Nicht böse gemeint, aber überdenke doch bitte nächstes mal deine Wortwahl?

Hast du schon den Cambridge Analytica Skandal vergessen?








						Revealed: 50 million Facebook profiles harvested for Cambridge Analytica in major data breach
					

Whistleblower describes how firm linked to former Trump adviser Steve Bannon compiled user data to target American voters




					www.theguardian.com
				




Die Gefahr ist real und nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Zudem wurde der Algorithmus verändert, bei Duckduckgo ist es der erste Link. Bei Google erscheinen erst ein paar Schmierenbeiträge, wie du unschwer erkennen kannst.


Ja, das ist wirklich seltsam, daß man bei Google Ärzten, die ua. die Meinung vertreten, durch Verdünnen von Giften bis unter die Nachweisgrenze würde man durch Topf - äh: Flaschenschlagen Heilwasser herstellen können, weniger Präsenz einräumt alös Fachleuten zu dem Thema. Wirklich schlimm, daß einem immer noch gesagt werden darf, daß man Schwachsinn erzählt..

btw: Homöopathie hat keine Wirkung, die über den Placebo Effekt hinausgeht.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich seltsam, daß man bei Google Ärzten, die ua. die Meinung vertreten, durch Verdünnen von Giften bis unter die Nachweisgrenze würde man durch Topf - äh: Flaschenschlagen Heilwasser herstellen können, weniger Präsenz einräumt alös Fachleuten zu dem Thema. Wirklich schlimm, daß einem immer noch gesagt werden darf, daß man Schwachsinn erzählt..
> 
> btw: Homöopathie hat keine Wirkung, die über den Placebo Effekt hinausgeht.



Es gibt auch Physiker, die behaupten, Stringteilchen würden sich von einem Ende des Universums zum anderen gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Willst du die auch noch bevormunden? Oder hat Google jetzt die Fakten mit dem Löffel gefressen?


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

Punkt a) Ist ja nett, dass sie 50 Millionen Nutzerdaten eingesammelt haben um diese gezielt mit Wahlwerbung zu bombardieren. Und? Noch einmal Menschen lassen sich durch sowas nicht überreden, da gibt es ganz andere Faktoren. Außerdem stehen diese Möglichkeiten allen offen. Und, wenn es bekannt ist, dann hagelt es Kritik und der Effekt verkehrt sich ins Gegenteil. Aber wie gesagt, normale Menschen lassen sich durch sowas nicht in ihrer Wahl beeinflussen, die haben bestimmte Themen die für sie wichtig sind und dort bestimmte Wünsche, was sie möchten. Wenn eine Partei liefert wird die gewählt, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Punkt b) Homöopathie ist Schwachsinn. Je nach Medikament ist es entweder Wasser mit einem Tropfen Alkohol oder irgendeinem Planzenextrakt drin oder es ist reiner Zucker. Selbst ohne die Verdünnung würden die Heilplanzen wie Kamille schon kaum oder nur schlecht wirken, im Vergleich zu normaler Medizin, durch die Homöopathie verlieren sie nur noch das letzte Bisschen Kraft.

Punkt c) Wie Stringteilchen wirken hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gesundheit und ist entsprechend ungefährlich, welche Theorien da verbreitet werden. 
Wenn aber im Netz irgendwelche Spinner davon abraten Gesichtsmasken zu tragen, weil die ja angeblich eh nichts bringen und das massivst verbreitet wird, dann ist es geradezu ein Segen, wenn Firmen wie Google oder Facebook da einen Riegel vorschieben und ein wenig Verantwortung zeigen und stattdessen auf Fakten verweisen.


----------



## Kizura (2. Februar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nicht nur sollte, sondern ist.
> 
> D.h. ein Rechner funktioniert als VPN-Server, der andere als Client. Das ganze ist bei Windows in ein paar Sekunden eingerichtet, man verbindet sich per VPN-Verbindung, die Windows selbst einrichten kann, und kann dann freigegebene Ordner als Laufwerk einbinden. Natürlich müssen hier die Rechte gesetzt sein ... fertig.
> 
> ...


Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen ...

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte die Funktion von Windows zum Einrichten der VPN-Verbindung mit NAS-Laufwerk nutzen, aber ich komme nicht klar mit der Eingabe der abgefragten Daten? Was will Windows von mir wissen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

LG Kizura


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2022)

Kizura schrieb:


> Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen ...
> 
> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ...


Was ist ein NAS-Laufwerk?  

Was hast du denn für ein NAS? QNAP und Synologie bieten hier beide out-of-the-box-Lösungen, die dann aber recht selbsterklärend sind. Bei QNAP mit IPSec / L2TP als VPN-Zugang ist ein extra Schritt notwendig, damit sich der eingebaute VPN-Client von Windows 10 hier eine Verbindung herstellen können:









						How to fix the issue of Windows 10 not connecting to IPSEC/L2TP VPN servers
					

This is an issue with Windows 10 but there is a quick fix for it. Please launch Registry Editor by following the steps below:		Cli ...




					www.qnap.com


----------

